# A Simple Planter Box



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*A Simple Planter Box*

http://blip.tv/play/gbxZgZCTYQA%2Em4v

Sometimes its just plain fun to do a quick and satisfying project. This is a great weekend project made with some scrap and extra material sitting around the shop . . . a great way to answer the "time to clean shop" request from my wife!









Comparison of Planter box (left) finished with Krylon Spray Stain and Unfinished Planter Box (right)

This set of planter boxes was built with two 1×6x8 and 6 1×4x8 pieces of cedar, a half sheet of ¾ CDX exterior plywood and a half sheet of 3/8 clear cedar soffit. Assembly was simple and fast frame and panel construction using the Kreg Jig.









The Kreg Jig

Applying the finish was also simple and fast using *Krylon Spray Exterior Semi-Transparent Stain* which is a new product by Kryon.


























Planter box (left) finished with Krylon Stain & Asphalt Emmulsion Unfinished (right) planter box

The interior of the planter boxes was waterproofed with asphalt emulsion. Since this is an outdoor project, final touches include wire screen covered drain holes and TiteBond III Exterior glue.

It was a pleasure to get a chance to try out Krylon's newest product. A number of other Internet woodworkers had the same opportunity. You can check out their awesome reviews by the links below.


*Matt's Basement Workshop*
*Scroll Saw Workshop*
*Sleepy Dog Woodworking*

Well, this project was a sorely needed distraction. It was fun to build something quick and fast with some immediate gratification in less than a weekend. This weekend I have no excuses so its back to work on the *engagement chest!*.









To help inspire your own planter box, a set of SketchUp plans for a deck planter box and a window planter box are available for download.


*Deck Planer Box Plan*
*Window Planter Box Plan*

*UPDATE: The Planter Boxes delivered this weekend.*










*Related Links*


*Kreg Tool Company*
*Krylon*
*Krylon Spray Stain*

*Some additional projects built with the Kreg Jig*







*David*
*The Folding Rule Blog*


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

David said:


> *A Simple Planter Box*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/gbxZgZCTYQA%2Em4v
> 
> ...


Crap - you beat me to the Krylon project. I have been hammered and have not had time to get out a non-paying project.

Nice work, I like the style.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *A Simple Planter Box*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/gbxZgZCTYQA%2Em4v
> 
> ...


Todd -

First off, let me say I am glad you "have been hammered" . . . this is a good thing given current state of affairs! I am glad you are busy with paying projects.

This was my first chance to get this project done and do the Krylon review. Things have been crazy busy hear and I know I stepped on some time that wasn't mine to take but I did want to get this off my plate. As I mentioned in the video, this project took care of a number of items for me and helped out some dear friends.

Thanks for the comment!

David


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

David said:


> *A Simple Planter Box*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/gbxZgZCTYQA%2Em4v
> 
> ...


very well done. nicely written with with great photos. hope all is well.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

David said:


> *A Simple Planter Box*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/gbxZgZCTYQA%2Em4v
> 
> ...


Nice Planter boxes David


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

David said:


> *A Simple Planter Box*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/gbxZgZCTYQA%2Em4v
> 
> ...


Excellent blog and video , David : )

Just a word to those that don't know : The "X" in CDX plywood *only* refers to the *Exterior GLUE* that is used , not the plywood itself .The only plywood meant for soil / moisture contact is Pressure Treated, which is obviously why David chose to "waterproof" his as best as he could.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

David said:


> *A Simple Planter Box*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/gbxZgZCTYQA%2Em4v
> 
> ...


Man it's good to hear the news from the Folding Ruler. Good to see you about David.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

David said:


> *A Simple Planter Box*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/gbxZgZCTYQA%2Em4v
> 
> ...


Hi David;

Still kicking out nice projects and reviews, I see.

Great to see you!

Lee


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

David said:


> *A Simple Planter Box*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/gbxZgZCTYQA%2Em4v
> 
> ...


David: A nice project. Great job.


----------



## woodbutcher (Dec 29, 2006)

David said:


> *A Simple Planter Box*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/gbxZgZCTYQA%2Em4v
> 
> ...


David,
Ty very much for sharing the planter box. I don't think it has cost me more than 2hours of shop time so far! I got into the video, then your website and then into another site from that link. Boy you sure do know how to feed a wood junkie don't you! I enjoyed the folding rule very much. I do appreciate all the time you've taken to try and share so much. This is a sincere thank you, not the tounge and cheek kind as my earlier sardonic humor may have alluded too!

Sincerely,
Ken McGinnis


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *A Simple Planter Box*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/gbxZgZCTYQA%2Em4v
> 
> ...


Thank you all for the great comments!

It is always a humbling experience to get these comments from a community that I highly respect.

The planters where delivered this weekend. Now they just need some flowers!










Ken - Thanks for the comments about *The Folding Rule* . . . much appreciated. I look a humor as good medicine so don't stop sharing it!

David


----------

